# Samantha Who Moves



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Samantha Who moves to the Monday, 8-8:30pm (CST) time slot on November 26.

Currently, it is Monday, 8:30 - 9pm.

Barbeedoll


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

My guide shows it starting at 9:32 on 11/12 and no upcoming episodes after that.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

8:30 Central is 9:30 Eastern/Pacific.

The guide data only shows the 12 November show because 19 November is too far out to show up in the guide...


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

oh I really like that new timeslot.. I can easily pass up Rules of Engagement for it.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Decisions, decisions ............ Big Bang Theory or Samatha Who? That's going to be a tough call!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Not at all. Just ask yourself---do you need a laugh track to tell you when something's supposed to be funny?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

andyf said:


> Decisions, decisions ............ Big Bang Theory or Samatha Who? That's going to be a tough call!


Uhm both?
Because Big Bang Theory will be on 30 minutes earlier than Samantha Who.

(Unless CBS and/or ABC does the screwy +1 timings....)


----------



## drewcipher (May 21, 2002)

So they are moving it against Two and a Half Men? Bye Bye Samantha, at least for us.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

This is why you need either a dual-tuner TiVo or more than one TiVo!


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Was there not one this week?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Was there not one this week?


Yes there was.
It involved mending her relationship with her father.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

JYoung said:


> Yes there was.
> It involved mending her relationship with her father.


dammit! Something went whacky with my SP's then.


----------



## ronsch (Sep 7, 2001)

Remember that some shows have already started running out of new episodes due to the writers strike and almost all will be out by mid December. The Futon Critic is keeping track of what is left.....


----------



## ruexp67 (Jan 16, 2002)

ronsch said:


> This is why you need either a dual-tuner TiVo or more than one TiVo!


Or both.


----------

